# Normal weight for rock hens?



## lizmv

We have 4 rock hens that are about 22 weeks old now, and they they weigh about 3.75 lbs each. I read they can be 7.5 lbs at full size, but start laying eggs by 28 weeks old. Do they start laying eggs before they reach full size, or are these hens behind in their weight gain? They seem very healthy overall, voracious eaters, free range only ever in a coop to sleep at night, they eat the figs and apples that fall off trees, as well as walnuts, cheese, pumpkin seeds, sardines, and other high protein supplements we provide to make up for the fact that they already cleared all the bugs out of the yard. They’re already on a layer feed on advice to switch them at 18 weeks but seems like they have a lot of growing left to do? Wondering if rock hens should be switched much later to a layer feed?


----------



## robin416

Chickens continue to grow for at least a full year so your girls have quite a bit of time left before they reach their full measure.

If everything seems right with them I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Poultry Judge

Yes, don't worry! If you take pics now and at one year, you will clearly see the difference in bulk and size.


----------



## lizmv

Thanks for the reassuring words!


----------



## HSJ07

lizmv said:


> We have 4 rock hens that are about 22 weeks old now, and they they weigh about 3.75 lbs each. I read they can be 7.5 lbs at full size, but start laying eggs by 28 weeks old. Do they start laying eggs before they reach full size, or are these hens behind in their weight gain? They seem very healthy overall, voracious eaters, free range only ever in a coop to sleep at night, they eat the figs and apples that fall off trees, as well as walnuts, cheese, pumpkin seeds, sardines, and other high protein supplements we provide to make up for the fact that they already cleared all the bugs out of the yard. They're already on a layer feed on advice to switch them at 18 weeks but seems like they have a lot of growing left to do? Wondering if rock hens should be switched much later to a layer feed?


----------



## HSJ07




----------



## HSJ07

View attachment 36124


----------



## HSJ07




----------



## robin416

The patterning on rocks is so pretty.


----------



## HSJ07

HSJ07 said:


> View attachment 36126


This is my 5 week old Barred Rock


----------



## HSJ07

My 5 week golden comet


----------



## HSJ07




----------



## robin416

So, that's a Golden Comet. I don't think I've ever seen one before. I like the white feathers scattered around in the red.


----------



## HSJ07

Up north they call them Golden buff but around here Golden Comet. They say they lay around 350 eggs each year. She is the sweetest friendliest little thing. She was the first at evrything. She follows me like a puppy and sits on my lap as much as she can.


----------



## robin416

Those are always the special ones. They like their humans, are not afraid of them. I wish there were more like them out there.


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> So, that's a Golden Comet. I don't think I've ever seen one before. I like the white feathers scattered around in the red.


Buffs and Comets are pretty popular around here as a general purpose chicken.


----------



## Poultry Judge

Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## HSJ07

robin416 said:


> Those are always the special ones. They like their humans, are not afraid of them. I wish there were more like them out there.


----------



## HSJ07

Maggie my Golden Comet, Sudie, my Golden Laced Wyandotte, and Gertrude, my barred rock will sit as long as 30 minutes at a time on my lap or on my shoulder. My welsummer Rooster, Homer will sit on my lap or shoulders for about 10 to 15 minutes. The welsummer hen, the speckled sussex, and the black Alstrolorp will all eat from my hand but not get in my lap. The welsummer hen did one time and Homer ran her off.


----------



## robin416

HSJ07 said:


> The welsummer hen did one time and Homer ran her off.


LOL Boys can really ruin a good party,


----------



## HSJ07

Homer is something! He will be 6 weeks old Monday. He is developing his crown and his waddle. Each morning when I go check on them at daylight, my lap buddies all want to sit in my lap. This morning Homer jumped up there and tried to not let the others get in my lap. I know he is the rooster but I intervened a bit and let them all up there for a little bit.


----------



## robin416

You're hooked. Big time.


----------



## Poultry Judge

HSJ07 said:


> Maggie my Golden Comet, Sudie, my Golden Laced Wyandotte, and Gertrude, my barred rock will sit as long as 30 minutes at a time on my lap or on my shoulder. My welsummer Rooster, Homer will sit on my lap or shoulders for about 10 to 15 minutes. The welsummer hen, the speckled sussex, and the black Alstrolorp will all eat from my hand but not get in my lap. The welsummer hen did one time and Homer ran her off.


You have the right breeds which can become really tame.


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> LOL Boys can really ruin a good party,


Hey Now!


----------



## robin416

Shoe fits, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## Poultry Judge

Not much to argue with there.


----------



## HSJ07

robin416 said:


> You're hooked. Big time.


----------



## HSJ07

I am a 63 year old retiree who wanted some chickens for eggs. I grew up around chickens and granddaddy always had his advice. I have fallen in love with my little 7 and everybody that knows my wife and I say our chickens have the best conditions of any chickens around and are tamer than any they have seen. We treat them as well as our cats and dog and ourselves for that matter. I won't let them be cold or hot. I probably give them too much treats but I am sorry my granddaddy used to say happy chickens make baskets of eggs. The happier and more comfortable they are the longer they will lay and live. I hope that is true. He also said that rooster needs to be your friend.


----------



## HSJ07

robin416 said:


> You're hooked. Big time.


----------



## robin416

LOL

Word of warning, don't let your girls get fat. They have a rough time laying eggs if they get too heavy. So watch those treats, young man.


----------



## Poultry Judge

Great pic!


----------



## Overmountain1

Hmmm. Ok so here’s my question, Robin- how can we tell if they are GETTING fat to cut it off at the gate? What to look for, etc? Cause I’d HATE to do it to any of them, bc I’m sure it’s almost impossible to make a chicken exercise!!!


----------



## robin416

LOL With all that scratching they do they're getting exercise. 

One of the ways is noticing one of the same breed is heavier than the another of the same breed. And there is a weight average that each breed should be. 

Empty calorie things like corn can pack the pounds on if too much is given to them. Or maybe I should say ounces since we're talking about chickens. 

It only seems to be a problem for those that feed too many treats of varying kinds.


----------



## Poultry Judge

The weight averages for each breed are listed in the Standard. If the chickens spend any time free ranging at all, they won't get fat. They are doing what chickens are supposed to do, as Robin said, scratching around and doing whatever esoteric stuff chickens do when we're not looking!


----------



## Poultry Judge

I have one huge and morbidly obese broiler hen, which of course has ended up being a pet. She eats the chicken food, duck food and anything she can get. She is the only fat bird I have, so is a bit of an anomaly. Her name is Lady, I'll try to remember to get a pic.


----------



## robin416

How old is she, PJ? We've had quite a few coming through wondering how to keep their boilers living longer than intended.


----------



## Poultry Judge

Only six months, she did just go through her first molt. I am interested in controlling her nutrition so she will live longer. She's not going to get eaten around here.


----------



## robin416

Well six months is longer than most make it. We had one forum member who kept some of hers around longer by carefully restricting the birds' feed intake.


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> Well six months is longer than most make it. We had one forum member who kept some of hers around longer by carefully restricting the birds' feed intake.


Yes, they are a product of their intended purpose. This is Lady.


----------



## robin416

She's huge! Good luck keeping her from eating everything she can get hold of.


----------



## HSJ07

robin416 said:


> LOL
> 
> Word of warning, don't let your girls get fat. They have a rough time laying eggs if they get too heavy. So watch those treats, young man.


----------



## HSJ07

My chicks are 6 weeks old today. It amazes me how they grow over night. This morning Maggie(in the picture on my head)looks like she doubled in size overnight. Several others as well. I think it is time to cut back on snacks. They are free in their run all day now. When they are older they will have a fenced in acre they can forage in all day. I am so happy that we made six weeks and they all survived. Every chicken owner I know is surprised as they all say it is normal to lose 1 or 2 chicks before they reach 3 weeks old.


----------



## robin416

That's really not true. I raised hundreds of chicks and rarely lost any if they made it to hatch. What it is though, is a testament to your care of them.

Yep, they change a lot in the first few months. But they don't reach full potential until they're closer to a year old. I had some change more even older than that.


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> She's huge! Good luck keeping her from eating everything she can get hold of.


A few months ago she was football shaped, now she is just round.


----------



## robin416

I wonder what it is with their genetics that give them such ravenous appetites.


----------



## HSJ07

robin416 said:


> I wonder what it is with their genetics that give them such ravenous appetites.


----------



## HSJ07

I don't know. The Golden Comet is a sex link . They are supposed to be great foragers. In fact all mine are. She is also super friendly. Sat in my lap 30 minutes this morning while I rubbed under her neck. She slept like a baby. She was so loving from just about a week old.


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> I wonder what it is with their genetics that give them such ravenous appetites.


Well think about how they have been bred to grow so quickly. The short meat bird cycle amazes me.


----------



## robin416

Poultry Judge said:


> Well think about how they have been bred to grow so quickly. The short meat bird cycle amazes me.


You have a point. I've stayed so far away from getting involved in meat birds I never learned much about them other than they die young.


----------



## Poultry Judge

I only have one and everything around here winds up being a pet.


----------



## robin416

That's why I stayed away from them. It was/is the same way with me.


----------



## HSJ07

robin416 said:


> That's why I stayed away from them. It was/is the same way with me.


----------



## HSJ07

The seven chickens at the Henry Hen House will be food for NOBODY! When they can no longer lay eggs, they will be family pets for the rest of their lives.


----------



## robin416

My oldest lived to be 14. Bantams seem to be the longest lived. As you can tell that's what mine were.


----------



## HSJ07




----------



## HSJ07

The Henry Hen House gets a top to bottom cleaning 2x per week. I was told 2x per month was fine but I can’t take it. 2x a week is my choice. Am I being to clean with them?


----------



## robin416

If you're not going to be using shavings then no. You really need to put a good layer of shavings down for them. It will keep things cleaner and dryer. It will also keep them warmer in Winter.


----------



## HSJ07

robin416 said:


> If you're not going to be using shavings then no. You really need to put a good layer of shavings down for them. It will keep things cleaner and dryer. It will also keep them warmer in Winter.


----------



## HSJ07

shavings or straw? Mine are roosting now so should I put the shavings/straw under the roost?


----------



## robin416

Shavings and cover the whole floor.


----------



## HSJ07

robin416 said:


> Shavings and cover the whole floor.


----------



## HSJ07

Well I have upset my chickens. This morning I put a layer of shavings on the floor. They screeched like I hurt them. They have not gone in the run much at all today. It is now after 4 and those little critters worked together and scratched all the shavings in the corner or as much out into the yard as they could. They are back on the bare rubber mats with all the shavings to one side. Those 7 sure did a team work effort. They are tired and resting. I guess they showed me! LOL! Smart little things.


----------



## robin416

None of them like change, don't care what kind of birds they are. But they get used to it. Guineas are the worst about change. Right now I've got them all up because I made major changes to their pen. 

Wait until they hear a voice they don't recognize. They'll all stand there and shake their heads.


----------



## HSJ07

robin416 said:


> None of them like change, don't care what kind of birds they are. But they get used to it. Guineas are the worst about change. Right now I've got them all up because I made major changes to their pen.
> 
> Wait until they hear a voice they don't recognize. They'll all stand there and shake their heads.


----------



## HSJ07

My neighbors sure have had a good laugh. My German neighbor was there. She told me "Man you have been keeping their house and floor spotless and then you put a mess on the floor, I would be mad at you too." LOL!


----------



## Poultry Judge

Shavings would be preferable. I use shavings in my four brooders. I only use hay in the coop because we have lots of hay and it's easy to swap out once a week or so.


----------



## HSJ07

Trying the hay this morning. They hated the shavings. I had to clean them all up and at the chicken coop door in the run where they pushed a lot of it out. Mine are in their coop.


----------



## Poultry Judge

As Robin said, they don't like change but they definitely like stuff to scratch around in.


----------



## Poultry Judge

Keep us posted, how cold are your winters?


----------



## HSJ07

Poultry Judge said:


> Keep us posted, how cold are your winters?


----------



## HSJ07

Well, well! Early this morning I put a layer of Hay. They love it. Scratching in it, pulling it around them. They are going in the run but keep going back in to play in the hay. Hay it is for my coop. Plus I can get all the fresh hay I want for free. In North Carolina our winters can be one day 47 and the next day 80. We just never know.


----------



## Overmountain1

HSJ07 said:


> Well, well! Early this morning I put a layer of Hay. They love it. Scratching in it, pulling it around them. They are going in the run but keep going back in to play in the hay. Hay it is for my coop. Plus I can get all the fresh hay I want for free. In North Carolina our winters can be one day 47 and the next day 80. We just never know.


If you don't mind me asking (and maybe you said and I missed it) but what part of NC are you in? I'm not far from NC border, I live basically right at the spot where VA/TN/NC meet, but in VA. It's interesting- Tangent! Sorry I'll stop that one there. 

Weather here is about the same, except we do get some serious arctic blasts almost every year now. Killing me!!


----------



## HSJ07

Overmountain1 said:


> If you don't mind me asking (and maybe you said and I missed it) but what part of NC are you in? I'm not far from NC border, I live basically right at the spot where VA/TN/NC meet, but in VA. It's interesting- Tangent! Sorry I'll stop that one there.
> 
> Weather here is about the same, except we do get some serious arctic blasts almost every year now. Killing me!!


I live in Hamlet. We are about an hour and a half from Myrtle Beach. We are right on the S.C. border. Our last 2 winters have been very mild.


----------



## Overmountain1

Awesome! It sounded like you must be further south from your temps, and that’s great news for you! I hate the cold. I hibernate in winter...


----------



## Poultry Judge

HSJ07 said:


> Well, well! Early this morning I put a layer of Hay. They love it. Scratching in it, pulling it around them. They are going in the run but keep going back in to play in the hay. Hay it is for my coop. Plus I can get all the fresh hay I want for free. In North Carolina our winters can be one day 47 and the next day 80. We just never know.


Well, that is awesome! I use the coarser hay that my horses don't want and my birds tear it up. They love going through it for all the seeds. That's great if you can get hay for free!


----------



## HSJ07

They really love the hay! I wonder why they hated the pine shavings so much. I have several friends who use hay and straw. They say the pine shavings are not as natural to the chickens as hay or straw.


----------



## Poultry Judge

and unfamiliar scent.


----------



## lizmv

So an update, one of our rock hens (the partridge was first) laid her first two eggs at 25 weeks old and about 4lbs. The eggs are small (but perfect), guess that answers my question about how they can lay eggs before they hit full size - the eggs are small in proportion! Now we're waiting for the 2 barred and white rocks to follow her example. Here she is:


----------



## lizmv

HSJ07 said:


> They really love the hay! I wonder why they hated the pine shavings so much. I have several friends who use hay and straw. They say the pine shavings are not as natural to the chickens as hay or straw.


When our chicks were small they lived indoors in a large box with pine shavings, so maybe ours just got used to it that way, but we also use aspen shavings sometimes when we get tired of the Lysol smell. Maybe you could try aspen shavings?


----------



## robin416

lizmv said:


> View attachment 36350
> So an update, one of our rock hens (the partridge was first) laid her first two eggs at 25 weeks old and about 4lbs. The eggs are small (but perfect), guess that answers my question about how they can lay eggs before they hit full size - the eggs are small in proportion! Now we're waiting for the 2 barred and white rocks to follow her example. Here she is:


Boy, is she pretty. Love that lacing.

I think I missed what your concern was. I thought it was that they didn't weigh as much as they should, not that you didn't understand how they could lay safely when not fully grown.

As their system matures the eggs will steadily approach full size.


----------



## Poultry Judge

Yes, very attractive bird!


----------



## HSJ07

They hardly come out of their chicken house. They have a very nice covered run but usually only come out when I sit out there with them. It has been cold the last 2 days so they won't come out but for a few seconds.


----------



## robin416

I hope you're not worrying about them not coming out. Chickens are amazingly smart when it comes to what they're comfortable with. If it's cold and windy they do the smart thing and remain indoors. 

It's the same thing we'd do if we don't have to be out in bad weather.


----------



## HSJ07

robin416 said:


> I hope you're not worrying about them not coming out. Chickens are amazingly smart when it comes to what they're comfortable with. If it's cold and windy they do the smart thing and remain indoors.
> 
> It's the same thing we'd do if we don't have to be out in bad weather.


----------



## HSJ07

No, I don't blame them. It never gets under 50 degrees in their hen house so They sure are not going out to 39 or 40 degrees. I wish I had on video. The first day they all marched out in a line and marched back in. The 2nd cold day the little rooster poked his head out and back in real quick and nobody came out. My chicks ain't no dummies! LOL!


----------



## robin416

One thing there is no doubt about, you're hooked.


----------



## HSJ07




----------



## HSJ07

HSJ07 said:


> View attachment 36362


You think so


----------



## HSJ07

My chickens are 7 weeks old and ruined. All 7 sit all over me. They sit on my lap, my arms and my shoulders and take a nap. My little Australorp was so timid and did not want any part of me now is one of the first on my lap. My little Wesummer hen is such a loner still but she sits on my lap even with the others. My Barred Rock thinks she should ride my shoulders all the time. My little Rooster has to get up there and get petted first thing each morning. Oh yes I am hooked.


----------



## robin416

They might change as they get older but they will still more than likely look to you as their buddy.


----------



## Poultry Judge

Yes, you will be viewed as the Apex bird.


----------



## HSJ07

Poultry Judge said:


> Yes, you will be viewed as the Apex bird.


----------



## HSJ07

Been doing a little experimenting with my 7 week old chicks the last couple of days. I have 7 chicks, six different breeds. I played some youtube videos of each breed mama hen. Both days(2x each day), each chick came to me when the voice of their breed was audible. I have a male and female Welsummer. They both came to me when they heard the Welsummer hen. Is this coincidence or does each breed know their own? Also I have been told that Barred Rocks were mean to other chickens but my little Australorp appears to be on the bottom of the pecking order but my Barred rock defends her and tries to protect her.


----------



## robin416

Huh, that's interesting. I know that Guinea keets don't recognize when a chicken hen calls them to a special treat but they do understand body language.


----------



## HSJ07

robin416 said:


> Huh, that's interesting. I know that Guinea keets don't recognize when a chicken hen calls them to a special treat but they do understand body language.


----------



## HSJ07

each time I sat in a chair out in their run very still with no treats. They were scattered around the run. As each chick heard her breed audio, she came running toward the sound. No chick came toward a different breed. My rooster and a hen are Welsummer. BOTH ran toward the welsummer voice. This happened 2x each day for 2 days. I will do it tomorrow again to see if I get the same results. And as I said, my Barred Rock is serving as protector to my black Australorp as she appears to be bottom of the pecking order.


----------



## robin416

I don't think anyone ever thought to do something like that. 

The birds do form cliques. Mine would disperse into color groupings.


----------



## Poultry Judge

They will sort it out, there's some communication subtext not readily auditory or visual. There is a fascinating study a lady researcher did with watching film slowed down frame by frame. There's several million years of evolutionary communication there, far older than us.


----------



## Overmountain1

lizmv said:


> When our chicks were small they lived indoors in a large box with pine shavings, so maybe ours just got used to it that way, but we also use aspen shavings sometimes when we get tired of the Lysol smell. Maybe you could try aspen shavings?


We have been using aspen since the beginning in their brooder too- it has very low odor and usually lower dust as well- and it is more absorbent! (Than pine, that is.) I learned about that when I had my bunny and used them with her as well. But really, if the hay works that's awesome!

I have been using a layer of sand with the wood chips on top- with some Timothy hay to pick around in etc. They seem pleased and seems to dessicate the poo pretty quickly!  I concentrate the Timothy at the nest boxes, but it winds up all over. Of course.

It's actually time to change the coops and I was looking into the straw or hay, as it does seem more 'normal.' I just had a ? Or two before I did!

Question- I have read several times that some do not use the hay or straw- is it just the straw?- due to a slightly increased risk of impacted crop. Do you know how much it raises the risk, or should I just go ahead and not worry too much about it, or am I good as I am and should just carry on as we have been? Just trying to make the most informed choice I can. Thanks!!


----------



## robin416

I've never heard about the impacted crop using straw. I see a higher possibility with hay since it's usually finer in texture.

I used straw in my outside pens for my chickens to scratch around in.


----------



## Overmountain1

HSJ07 said:


> each time I sat in a chair out in their run very still with no treats. They were scattered around the run. As each chick heard her breed audio, she came running toward the sound. No chick came toward a different breed. My rooster and a hen are Welsummer. BOTH ran toward the welsummer voice. This happened 2x each day for 2 days. I will do it tomorrow again to see if I get the same results. And as I said, my Barred Rock is serving as protector to my black Australorp as she appears to be bottom of the pecking order.


That is really awesome! We were just talking last night about how ours stay with their own type primarily- there is the Beep-beep group (my porcelain D'Uccle- 2 girls 1roo) The Poofs (partridge Cochin banties- 2 Roos) and the originals, Chip and Jackie, who were alone from about 13 weeks til about 23 weeks, and they are a pair regardless of looks bc of that. It's interesting to me that Jackie wants nothing to do with even the other D'Uccle but of the different feather type! But they have their little cliques by type and it's really interesting to me too! I love the experiment- keep it up! I'd love if you could video any of the results!


----------



## Poultry Judge

They would have to eat quite a bit of it, hay or straw. I use the scrappier horse hay for the birds' bedding. They love to pick through and eat the seeds. They don't actually eat the hay though. I'm not saying they never would, they might if they were starving, but they have never actually eaten hay. That's all the birds and all the species I have had over the years. I do use wood chips in the brooders.


----------



## Overmountain1

Sweet! Thank you. I wanted to talk to real people, whose opinions I know are backed up by years of experience, and whose opinions I generally agree with! That helps a lot- thank you. I figured it must not be a huge thing or people wouldn't use it as much as they do! But had to ask. 

The chicks always ate the aspen chips in the brooder, no idea why but they seemed to love them. But then they eat feathers too so who knows? Silly chickens.


----------



## HSJ07

robin416 said:


> I don't think anyone ever thought to do something like that.
> 
> The birds do form cliques. Mine would disperse into color groupings.


----------



## HSJ07

Did my experiment again 30 minutes ago. Same results. In fact my little Australorp plunged through all the chicks to get to the sound of an Australopr hen. I wish someone else would do this so we can see if it is just my chicks or others respond the same way.


----------



## HSJ07

I seem to be a man of many questions but with friends on this question I have received many answers. At what age do I change my chicks' food. Mine will be 8 weeks Monday. One told me to change then. Several told me to wait until they lay their first egg. Several told me 16 weeks. This wondering mind wants to know. Help!


----------



## robin416

LOL I never changed mine but I did have free choice oyster shell in a separate dish. But that was also unmedicated feed. 

You might want them to get them extra calcium before they begin to lay. I forget if you're in the US or not. If you are you can get 5# bags of oyster shell at TSC.


----------



## Poultry Judge

As Robin said, regardless of the feed, I would supplement early with the Calcium.


----------



## HSJ07

Poultry Judge said:


> As Robin said, regardless of the feed, I would supplement early with the Calcium.


----------



## HSJ07

About how early would you advise?


----------



## robin416

You could provide it now. Chickens know instinctively what their bodies need. Chances are they'll act like little kids and scoop it everywhere when it's new but after it becomes just another thing they'll only ingest what they need and not be so quick to scoop it everywhere.


----------



## Poultry Judge

As Robin said, buy it now, it will last a very long time. They will throw some of it around at first and then not pay much attention to it. I have mine in a small low rubber dish against the back wall of the coop.


----------



## HSJ07

Poultry Judge said:


> As Robin said, buy it now, it will last a very long time. They will throw some of it around at first and then not pay much attention to it. I have mine in a small low rubber dish against the back wall of the coop.


----------



## HSJ07

This is supposed to be my 8 week old Welsummer hen. Is this what she should look like?


----------



## robin416

Maybe one of the others can tell if she is or isn't. I'm not that great with anything I didn't raise myself. 

They will want to know what kind of comb she has, that goes a long way to identifying other breeds.


----------



## Poultry Judge

No. Need more pics, but I don't think that's a Welsummer.


----------



## HSJ07

Maybe a speckeled sussex?


----------



## HSJ07




----------



## HSJ07




----------



## Poultry Judge

Maybe, or a cross. Eight weeks is an awkward feather stage for most birds.


----------



## HSJ07

My chicks are 9 weeks old tomorrow. They are afraid of nothing. Our dog came up to our run and barked. All 7 ran up together to the run fence toward him making a racket. He ran from them. My fear is that they will not fear a real predator. What do I do?


----------



## robin416

If you were standing there they knew the dog wasn't a predator. Chickens have very set in instincts to know when to hide when predators are about.


----------



## HSJ07

robin416 said:


> If you were standing there they knew the dog wasn't a predator. Chickens have very set in instincts to know when to hide when predators are about.


----------



## HSJ07

I didn't think about that. I was talking to the dog and they have seen me hold him before. These little chicks are not afraid of much. A train track is at the back of my property. I have a saw horse in my run. When that train comes by loud as it is. Homer the little rooster gets as quick as he can on that saw horse so he can watch the train go by. In fact we were all in the coop as I had finished cleaning I sat with them a little while. When we heard the train, Homer dashed out of the hen house to sit on that saw horse to see that train go by. The girls don't care either way. They pay it no attention at all.


----------



## Poultry Judge

Homer is responding to several million years of evolutionary conditioning wherein he is going to watch out and protect his flock. It's like Biring says with the Eagles, his birds are under cover five minutes before it gets there. I don't know what it is around here, my birds are not afraid of dogs or cats and I've seen the Peafowl chase cats.


----------



## HSJ07

Poultry Judge said:


> Homer is responding to several million years of evolutionary conditioning wherein he is going to watch out and protect his flock. It's like Biring says with the Eagles, his birds are under cover five minutes before it gets there. I don't know what it is around here, my birds are not afraid of dogs or cats and I've seen the Peafowl chase cats.


----------



## robin416

Yeah, I had a little Hamburg hen go after a Red Tail Hawk when it threatened her chicks. She won. I guess since she ran him off.


----------



## HSJ07

It is supposed to get down to 35 degrees tonight. I am so confused on how to keep them warm. Should I use a heater or not? I am afraid of it catching fire and afraid of my chicks being cold too. Please advise.


----------



## Poultry Judge

Keep some ventilation but limit the drafts. 35 is fine, they will be absolutely fine. Right now it's more important for them to gradually adjust to Winter.


----------



## robin416

Remember, they have excellent clothes on for Winter wear. The same stuff we put in jackets to keep humans warm.


----------



## Poultry Judge

You mean placing several live chickens in your jacket? It's a little lumpy but will keep you warm!


----------



## robin416

Lame. Really lame.


----------



## Poultry Judge

If the jacket fits...


----------



## robin416

It doesn't, it must be your size. The arms are too long.


----------



## Poultry Judge

Yes, I've probably been accused of worse things than wearing chickens. I wish I had a good smart aleck response, but I'm exhausted!


----------



## robin416

I can imagine since I've been there myself. More than once without a generator.


----------



## Poultry Judge

Yup.


----------



## robin416

Go crawl into bed. Try to get a solid night's sleep. Maybe tomorrow the nightmare will come to an end.


----------



## Poultry Judge

The power is on this a.m.! It feels almost alien. Quite a bit of sediment has settled in my hot water tank, I will have to get the softeners going again, one is mechanical and one electric.


----------



## Poultry Judge

It took me 45 minutes just to unplug and wrap up the maze of cords in the house.


----------



## robin416

Hurray!!! Happy dance. They were spot on for when the power would be back up.


----------



## Poultry Judge

I'm thrilled. Driving around, there is still a lot of wind storm cleanup. My bank still doesn't have power. They are doing hand transactions and then taking them to the bank in the next town.


----------



## robin416

You had time to drive around? 

You have to love small towns. You wouldn't get banks doing that in the big cities.


----------



## Poultry Judge

I looked for areas where the power was back so I could ask people if I could watch their TV through the window!


----------



## robin416

OK, that doesn't work. You already said you had power at your house. 

Remember the first moon landing? I was standing outside of someone's house with a group of Canadian friends I was camping with watching the landing.


----------



## Poultry Judge

Those early moon shots were exciting!


----------



## HSJ07

I am old and probably a little crazy but my chicken coop is in my storage barn(divided by a wall of hardware cloth. I have a ceiling fan, windows, and a window fan. I have an oil filled radiator in there that does not let my building get under 50 degrees. They have a nice thick straw covering over rubber matts(straw from Tractor supply) On very cold nights I feed them warm corn before they go to sleep and fresh cooked warm grits on a very cold morning. I turn on the lights about an hour before they come inside so they don't go in a dark coop. They have a small red night light in the other part of my building which provides them just a hint of light. My chickens don't spend a bunch of time in the run. They go in and take about an hour nap on their roosts around 2:00 in the evening. I sit with them for about 30 minutes around 3 times each day. I would say I have the most pampered chickens around. Do you think so?


----------



## robin416

They aren't quite house chickens wearing diapers but they're pretty close. If they give you joy and happiness that's what matters most.


----------



## HSJ07

robin416 said:


> They aren't quite house chickens wearing diapers but they're pretty close. If they give you joy and happiness that's what matters most.


----------



## HSJ07

If it is true that pampered hens lay well and long then mine sure should.


----------



## Poultry Judge

As long as they can enjoy the sunshine and scratch in the dirt!


----------



## HSJ07

Poultry Judge said:


> As long as they can enjoy the sunshine and scratch in the dirt!


They have a 12x20 run they go in any time they want to from morning to dusk. We have about half an acre fenced so when they get older they will be able to run around in there as well.


----------



## Poultry Judge

Half an acre is great!


----------



## HSJ07

Poultry Judge said:


> Half an acre is great!


----------



## HSJ07

All my friends say that my chickens have the best living conditions of any they have ever seen.


----------



## robin416

Just don't let your desire for them to have the very best of everything over ride your enjoyment of having them in your life. Chickens are tough and don't need everything sterilized. Actually it's best they are exposed so they can build up their immune systems.


----------



## Poultry Judge

What Robin said! Chickens are very durable, they've been at this for several million years.


----------

